# Port O'Conner marine



## fowlwaters (Jun 14, 2006)

Anyone have any dealings with Port O'Conner marine?


----------



## LosingNemo (Feb 6, 2012)

Many.


----------



## fowlwaters (Jun 14, 2006)

How were they?


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Big asssss crickets. He doesn't want to answer that. Lol


----------



## LosingNemo (Feb 6, 2012)

As good as anyone else. Good people.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Cool. How's that Baby Cat been treating you?


----------



## LosingNemo (Feb 6, 2012)

Sold her


----------



## awally (Mar 12, 2007)

yeah nothing but bad, without getting into details, stay far away as you can, dont believe me ask around in POC


----------



## tcjay2 (Jul 24, 2008)

awally said:


> yeah nothing but bad, without getting into details, stay far away as you can, dont believe me ask around in POC


X2 to that! Avoid that place like the plague. Just about every one, if not all, of his Mercury Pro Staffers have left and gone elsewhere, even when the travel distance is not as convenient. Like AWALLY stated, just ask around POC.


----------



## awally (Mar 12, 2007)

seem to have gotten off with a lot of peoples money too....


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

You have to watch out on here about who you call out...even if the customer service/product sucks you will hurt a bunch of feelings.


----------



## fowlwaters (Jun 14, 2006)

I would keep my kids away from there also.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

I had great dealings with Shelby on a repower of mercury twins. He had a decent price and turnaround time etc was all good too. He even calls occasionally to check on the boat and see if I need anything! Customer service was and still is good IMO


----------



## POCLANCE (Apr 5, 2006)

*Not a good experience for me!!!*

Simple water pump change out had clunking noise first time out. Shelby would not go out on the water with me in boat to listen to it. Said all Yamaha's make that sound. Also had 2 major gelcoat dings when I picked it up. Shelby said it did not happen at his shop. Took it to Sonny's. He tore it down discovered 2 parts were missing. Sonny said pump was about to fail. Not a good experience for me.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

POCLANCE said:


> Simple water pump change out had clunking noise first time out. Shelby would not go out on the water with me in boat to listen to it. Said all Yamaha's make that sound. Also had 2 major gelcoat dings when I picked it up. Shelby said it did not happen at his shop. Took it to Sonny's. He tore it down discovered 2 parts were missing. Sonny said pump was about to fail. Not a good experience for me.


Why did you take the Yamaha to the Mercury and evinrude guy?

My experience was very good and I'm shocked by the other post


----------



## POCLANCE (Apr 5, 2006)

*Yamaha*



saltaholic said:


> Why did you take the Yamaha to the Mercury and evinrude guy?
> 
> My experience was very good and I'm shocked by the other post


Because all shops were very back logged. And he said he has done hundreds of Yamaha water pump overhauls.


----------



## Fishhunttexas (Mar 8, 2015)

I have never had work done there but have stopped by several times to purchase parts (water pump kits, prop hubs, etc.). He has always been helpful and, to my surprise, the prices were very competitive. Can't always say that as you get closer to the coast.

One day I was looking for the insert only for a prop. He had a full kit and actually pulled to insert and sold it to me separately.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

How many marine shops do they have down there now?

I know Forrest over at Vantage, real nice guy. 

The guy that bought the Hardware store is now a marine dealer? (He used to tow people in and clean out their 401K afterwords?)

Is Junek gone now?


----------



## POCLANCE (Apr 5, 2006)

bigfishtx said:


> How many marine shops do they have down there now?
> 
> I know Forrest over at Vantage, real nice guy.
> 
> ...


 The guy that bought the Hardware store is now a marine dealer? (He used to tow people in and clean out their 401K afterwords?)

Who are you referring to?


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

POCLANCE said:


> The guy that bought the Hardware store is now a marine dealer? (He used to tow people in and clean out their 401K afterwords?)
> 
> Who are you referring to?


I did a search, it was Chris Mapp. Is he different from the Marine dealer the op talked about? I guess he bought the auto parts, not the hardware store.

I assume you live there, how many boat dealers are there now?


----------



## POCLANCE (Apr 5, 2006)

*POC Boat Shops*



bigfishtx said:


> I did a search, it was Chris Mapp. Is he different from the Marine dealer the op talked about? I guess he bought the auto parts, not the hardware store.
> 
> I assume you live there, how many boat dealers are there now?


5 larger shops in POC. There are several smaller shadetree home shops that I hear do good work.


----------



## madbayrunner (Oct 25, 2013)

Sonny is my only choice, honest and dependable.


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

madbayrunner said:


> Sonny is my only choice, honest and dependable.


Sonny is a great mechanic.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## awally (Mar 12, 2007)

seem to hear the same old story, seems like Shelby is running customers off as fast as he can get em, he has lost my business for sure, and owes me for a motor that i paid for up front and come to find out I called mercury and found out that he had never ordered it after waiting for four months and now I still dont have a motor or my money that I paid him for the motor.....


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

awally said:


> seem to hear the same old story, seems like Shelby is running customers off as fast as he can get em, he has lost my business for sure, and owes me for a motor that i paid for up front and come to find out I called mercury and found out that he had never ordered it after waiting for four months and now I still dont have a motor or my money that I paid him for the motor.....


Wow!

You paid in full and didn't get a motor???


----------



## awally (Mar 12, 2007)

yes sir....that's correct


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

awally said:


> yes sir....that's correct


So where's your lawyer?!?


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Not sure him taking your money and not delivery the goods is a civil matter. I would go see the Calhoun county Sheriff if I were you.


----------



## fowlwaters (Jun 14, 2006)

The sad thing is there is a line of lawyers waiting on Shelby.


----------



## awally (Mar 12, 2007)

Just wanted to let everyone know I still havent recieved a motor (which was paid for in full up front) or my money back from POC marine. Hate to say it but looks like ill never get it back, but I have learned a good lesson, never never never pay up front, You think you are being a good customer by doing so but all you do is leave yourself open...


----------



## RRbohemian (Dec 20, 2009)

awally said:


> Just wanted to let everyone know I still havent recieved a motor (which was paid for in full up front) or my money back from POC marine. Hate to say it but looks like ill never get it back, but I have learned a good lesson, never never never pay up front, You think you are being a good customer by doing so but all you do is leave yourself open...


That sucks. I mostly take my boat to Sonny's. He has treated me fine. I have taken it to Coastal Bend a few times and they did good work and got my boat out the same day when they could have easily let it sit for weeks.


----------



## Shrimpguts (May 2, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> You have to watch out on here about who you call out...even if the customer service/product sucks you will hurt a bunch of feelings.


You are so right ,great call.


----------



## Shrimpguts (May 2, 2015)

Sonny is the only guy i would go to down that way.


----------



## mikedeleon (Aug 9, 2010)

So what is his defense on the motor not being delivered?


----------



## awally (Mar 12, 2007)

nothing just flat out never ordered it, my boat had been there since nov. 2014 and got tired of nothing being done and no motor or no parts being ordered I called mercury myself and they confirmed that he had never ordered my motor so he got mad cause I caught him in a lie and told me to come pick my boat up and would return my money, well that hasn't still hasn't happened, its always this that or the other....


----------



## TXSlapNTickle (Jul 25, 2013)

awally said:


> nothing just flat out never ordered it, my boat had been there since nov. 2014 and got tired of nothing being done and no motor or no parts being ordered I called mercury myself and they confirmed that he had never ordered my motor so he got mad cause I caught him in a lie and told me to come pick my boat up and would return my money, well that hasn't still hasn't happened, its always this that or the other....


Doesn't make any sense. I'd be filing a report looking for a charge or two if it were me. That's easily a felony.


----------



## irbjd (Aug 11, 2005)

awally said:


> nothing just flat out never ordered it, my boat had been there since nov. 2014 and got tired of nothing being done and no motor or no parts being ordered I called mercury myself and they confirmed that he had never ordered my motor so he got mad cause I caught him in a lie and told me to come pick my boat up and would return my money, well that hasn't still hasn't happened, its always this that or the other....


Why don't you sue him?


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Please tell me you have a written receipt or sales contract from him...


----------



## FishRisk (Jan 24, 2012)

A real shame. It will be interesting to see how this unfolds. Keep us posted, you may be doing the next guy a big favor!


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

I would be sitting in the Sheriffs office at 8am this morning filing a theft report. Mercury should pull the guys dealership.


----------



## awally (Mar 12, 2007)

yep i have a reciept, its all plain as day in black and white, I dont know if the sheriff can do anything on this matter.......i guess it wont hurt to try, but i thought that it wasnt a crime to owe someone money, but ill call and see


----------



## jorgepease (Apr 14, 2011)

A friend owing another friend money is one thing, a licensed business establishment is another. You have plenty of recourse but your going to have to get a lawyer, the cops can't do squat.


----------



## TXSlapNTickle (Jul 25, 2013)

That's where I'd start...Calhoun County District Attorney:

http://www.calhouncotx.org/da.html

This would be the same office that would handle Bad Checks written to a business...so I would think it would make sense that they could also pursue charges against a business that has taken payment but not delivered goods.

It would probably be wise to send a letter via Certified Mail demanding either the goods you paid for...or the money back...by a certain date...maybe 10 days or so.


----------



## Shrimpguts (May 2, 2015)

I'm going to have to remember NEVER go to POC marine when i'm down there.


----------



## awally (Mar 12, 2007)

I already had a lawyer send him a letter........30 days are up and still nothing


----------



## irbjd (Aug 11, 2005)

awally said:


> I already had a lawyer send him a letter........30 days are up and still nothing


Then sue him. It's amazing how quick people come up with money when the sheriff shows up to execute a judgment or you tell them their accounts will be garnished.


----------



## Shrimpguts (May 2, 2015)

irbjd said:


> Then sue him. It's amazing how quick people come up with money when the sheriff shows up to execute a judgment or you tell them their accounts will be garnished.


X2


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Problem is it costs money to sue, ask the sheriff to help.

That is fraud.


----------



## fowlwaters (Jun 14, 2006)

Just because you sue him does not mean you will your money back. If it cost $10,000 in lawyer few to get your money back that's half of another motor. Don't get me wrong something should be done to him but is it worth the money you will have tied up in suing him? From what I understand there is a line of people he owes mone to. Plus his truck got report a couple weeks ago. Things are not looking good. He is just a scum bag wasting good oxygen and stealing hard workers money.


----------



## seber (Aug 11, 2014)

Small claims court limit in Texas is $10,000. If that is close to the cost it would be a simple matter. If a lawyer gets into it, the cost goes to the sky real fast.


----------



## jorgepease (Apr 14, 2011)

yeah sadly, winning the judgement is one thing, collecting is another. If his truck was repo'd then sounds like he is on the way out. I'd be tempted to take him shark fishing.


----------



## awally (Mar 12, 2007)

Update : still havent recieved my money from POC marine on my motor that was never ordered that I paid for up front, Ive waited and waited and yes they did do some rigging and some parts but not much at all, maybe $3000 worth or so, but POC marine owes me the remainder of the $19800.00 I paid them up front and I havent seen any of it after a demand letter was sent or anything, So I am officially going to my lawyer in the morning and filing suit


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Own that and re name it!


----------



## POC SPEC (Jan 6, 2009)

Crazy


----------



## awally (Mar 12, 2007)

actually talked to TP&W fraud Dept. today and as soon as I said the name POC Marine the lady said she has had numerous calls. Maybe getting somewhere now, they were all over it and said that they are going to look into this matter as well as several others and investigate, still filing suit regardless though


----------



## Shrimpguts (May 2, 2015)

All that money and they just flat out took it from you with no intentions on refunding it.......just crazy man.I hope they end up closing the doors. Nobody needs people like this.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Did you go see the sheriff like I suggested?


----------



## awally (Mar 12, 2007)

yes I did actually and was told it was a civil matter and not a criminal matter and that I'd have to take him to court and sue which I am in the process of doing very soon, I did talk to TP&W today and they were a bigger help and I am sending all my receipts and info and stuff to them tommarrow, as they were very interested and seems that they have gotten a lot of calls. I was not the first, its gonna come to a head sooner than later


----------



## TXSlapNTickle (Jul 25, 2013)

That's crazy that they can't just arrest the guy for theft! If the roles were reversed...and someone passed a bad check for goods bought at a business in that county...the DA would be all over their *** to prosecute! That's their "tough on crime" credit they're looking for as they try to move up on the political food chain.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

I was told the same thing by a deputy in calhoun county, however, I demanded to talk to the sheriff and he got involved. Deputies are for the most part very lazy and most don't care about anything except a jelly donut.


----------



## ktdtx (Dec 16, 2006)

If there are lots of similar complaints it might suggest there is no money.

As previously said--suing-easy
winning-easy
collecting..whole 'nother matter.


----------



## Layinpipe (Jul 20, 2012)

*Sounds off*

I have had over a decade of dealings with POC Marine and other than maybe things being a few days behind schedule I have had nothing but the best service. They sell a few used boats but they are not a dealer for new. So where did you purchase the hull from? Then you took it to POC to be rigged correct? When I was running evinrude amd mercury I have had service and purchased a new motor from him without any issues. I even purchased one of his personal boats several years ago. My current boat has yamahas but when they are ready to be replaced I will most likley buy new mercurys from Shelby. There are two sides to every story and miscommunication can happen. You are out of some time which is a shame, you are disputing some work and hopefully you can get your $2-3K back, but you seem to have got your boat back and can go buy a motor somewhere else.


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

Is this Shelby guy kinda young and fat?


----------



## LaddH (Sep 29, 2011)

No one has mentioned it yet which surprises me but file a complaint with the Texas Attorney Generals office.
I did it once on a painter and the AG's office was pretty much worthless but it does get it on public record and he will have to answer something to them.
http://www.texasattorneygeneral.gov/cpd/file-a-consumer-complaint


----------



## fowlwaters (Jun 14, 2006)

Layinpipe the problem is he paid in full up front for a motor and he has never got a motor and has yet to get a refund. Yes he got his boat back minus a motor and minus the money he paid for the motor. There was some rigging done to the boat but no motor that was paid for and POC marine had months to get the motor. POC marine was telling him the motor was on back order which it never was and POC marine never purchased the motor from Mercury. So where is his money???


----------



## laguna red (Apr 23, 2008)

Bad things is ... When does a guy that quite a few people on here have called out come in a defend himself ?? I haven't seen it and I doubt u will ,says a lot about the guy I'm my opinion he has done same things to some of my friends


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

I recently used him and was very pleased.

We specifically discussed this thread, and his story is quite contrary to the op.
For what it's worth, there's no real upside to him getting involved with this on an open forum. Best left for business people to handle.



Remember, there are 2 sides to every story....


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## awally (Mar 12, 2007)

its real simple....I paid for a motor up front in full, waited for over 5 months for my motor, amongst other parts to show up, and there was always an excuse as to why there weren't coming in, forgot to order, back order, blah blah etc. 250 pro xs are a dime a dozen, most big dealerships have them in stock or you can get one within a week or two max, so I waited and waited and finally got tired of waiting so I called the mercury rep myself to see if my motor had been ordered by poc marine and they said no....so the mercury rep called poc marine because he was ticked off as well knowing a customer had paid up front and I was still waiting when they had plenty and you could get a motor in a few days. So when mercury called poc marine they got ****** off because I caught him in a lie, he had never ordered my motor, soon after that poic marine said since you wanna call mercury you can come get your boat im done with you, I said well fine give me my money back and ill buy a motor somewhere else, and yes poc marine did do some work, very minimal, I paid them $19800 up front so I will pay for the work done which was 
1. mount perko switch
2. install 4 batteries
3.switch panel on dash
4. nav lights
5. mr bubbles bubbler in livewell
6. oil tank for motor 
7. mercury smartcraft gauges
8. 3 led lights
9. mercury throttle and cables
10. kill switch and key switch
11. steering hose for steering but no steering binnacle just the hose
12. bilge pump and switch

I figure about $3000 - $3500 worth of work was done which is fine and that's being generous all I want was the rest of my money back and I haven't seen it yet. That's the facts, I have all the paperwork, invoices all of it, I paid $19800 up front and that's all the work that was done in a 5 month period.......


----------



## Shrimpguts (May 2, 2015)

He flat out stole your money thats just wrong.I'm glad it's known here so folks here can stay clear of him and his shop.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Should rename it POS Marine...I hate crooks


----------



## lwgbully (Jan 23, 2009)

I have a friend that had the same experience. Ultimately got his rig, however numerous delays, much run around. He also caught him in a series of half truths, with suppliers verifying that orders had not been placed etc. After reading all of this, he was obviously one of the lucky ones.


----------



## outtotrout09 (Apr 21, 2009)

Sounds like to me this guy needs a good old fashion *** whipping!!


----------



## Shrimpguts (May 2, 2015)

outtotrout09 said:


> Sounds like to me this guy needs a good old fashion *** whipping!!


 x2


----------



## awally (Mar 12, 2007)

what sucks is I am having to file suit just to get the remainder of my money back, I have no problem paying for thr work that was done and all I wanted was the remainder of it back and couldn't even get that, so oh well I have filed suit and its going to court, I refuse to just let him walk away with my money


----------



## Shrimpguts (May 2, 2015)

awally said:


> what sucks is I am having to file suit just to get the remainder of my money back, I have no problem paying for thr work that was done and all I wanted was the remainder of it back and couldn't even get that, so oh well I have filed suit and its going to court, I refuse to just let him walk away with my money


Fight him tooth and nail if you don't he will keep screwing people and getting away with it.That guy is a major douche can't believe folks still go to his shop.


----------



## awally (Mar 12, 2007)

I absolutely am, Im not letting up and actually working with TP&W on this matter too, I have contacted their fraud dept and they are helping, I am currently getting all my receipts and paperwork together and writing a report of all went down and how it transpired and sending to them this week


----------



## makoclay (May 25, 2004)

I am in Port O'Connor every weekend but I am not sure which one this one is? Is it the one that is sort of across the street from Speedy Stop?


----------



## jl8200 (Sep 30, 2014)

It sounds on like this guy is on the verge of bankruptcy. Let's hope that doesn't happen or you will never see a dime. Maybe he's just behind on some bills and doesn't have the money...


----------



## fowlwaters (Jun 14, 2006)

Sounds like he has more notches in his belt then Ron Jeremy


----------



## awally (Mar 12, 2007)

yes its across from speedy stop almost


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

With as many people as he has screwed over why is he not wearing a pair of cement shoes by now?


----------



## ding_a_ling (Jul 3, 2010)

Heard he was on the verge of bankruptcy myself. Prob spent your money on something else. I'm in the process of getting twin Yamaha outboards from Sonny and asked him several times if he needed a deposit; he said nah...don't worry about it. Maybe you should go get a Yamaha from Sonny. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shrimpguts (May 2, 2015)

ding_a_ling said:


> Heard he was on the verge of bankruptcy myself. Prob spent your money on something else. I'm in the process of getting twin Yamaha outboards from Sonny and asked him several times if he needed a deposit; he said nah...don't worry about it. Maybe you should go get a Yamaha from Sonny.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sonny is the ONLY guy i deal with.


----------



## awally (Mar 12, 2007)

I honestly don't know how he does it......no shame at all


----------



## fowlwaters (Jun 14, 2006)

Any news?


----------



## Rooster 1 (Jul 8, 2015)

I'm sure those doors will close soon.


----------



## awally (Mar 12, 2007)

Nope, I still haven't heard anything, Ive paid my lawyer and all that stuff so it takes a while to serve him and all that and get a court date you know, I just cant believe POC Marine hasn't even tried to make it right, they have made no attempt to do anything other than keep my $19K, I am getting a motor this next week and I have rigged everything myself and its all done except for my motor, this will definitely be interesting to see how it plays out and see what his excuse is when we go to court, because its all in black and white and very cut and dry, I paid In full for a motor and didn't receive it or my money back period


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

awally said:


> Nope, I still haven't heard anything, Ive paid my lawyer and all that stuff so it takes a while to serve him and all that and get a court date you know, I just cant believe POC Marine hasn't even tried to make it right, they have made no attempt to do anything other than keep my $19K, I am getting a motor this next week and I have rigged everything myself and its all done except for my motor, this will definitely be interesting to see how it plays out and see what his excuse is when we go to court, because its all in black and white and very cut and dry, I paid In full for a motor and didn't receive it or my money back period


That is crazy!


----------



## Rooster 1 (Jul 8, 2015)

I hope they thow him under the jail.


----------



## awally (Mar 12, 2007)

yeah hes a real piece of garbage, ask anyone around POC and they will tell you the same thing, hes made a hell of a name for himself


----------

